# Gewässer im Kreis um Roermond/Limburg



## Virus2k (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen !

Vorweg, ich bin echt glücklich endlich wieder Angeln zu gehen ( ich weiß gar nicht, wieso ich das so lange nicht mehr gemacht habe|uhoh: ).

Ich habe den Vispas und bin einem Verein in Limburg beigetreten.
Ich würde/werde sehr gerne in dem Gebiet Roermond/Venlo mal wieder anfangen zu Angeln und bräuchte da mal eure hilfe bezüglich der Gewässer.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach eher ruhigen Plätzen, (keine Menschenmassen, ich hab liebe meine Ruhe beim  Angeln)am besten wäre es natürlich wenn Fried - und Raubfische anzutreffen wären :k. Aber der wichtigste Punkt für mich: Mit dem Auto erreichbar. Ich bin nun schon echt viele Stellen abgefahren und nicht wirklich oft fündig geworden..
Ich war letztes Wochenende bei wessem, direkt an der Maas. 
Würde mich auch über einen Tipp an einem kleineren See, Kanalstück oder oder freuen !
Ich denke ich werde am Fr. bzw Samstag noch mal los fahren und mein Glück versuchen.

Ich hatte mir auf der Karte ein paar kleinere Gewässer mal angeguckt gehabt, aber leider saßen dort schon etliche Holländer und waren selbst fleißig :q. Also wer gerne seine Erfahrungen mit einem "Verbündeten" Angler teilen möchte, würde mich sehr freuen!

Lg und Petri!


----------



## Nizzyx (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gewässer im Kreis um Roermond/Limburg*

Hi,

Wessem ist bereits ein guter Ansatz. Vor und nach der Schleuse gibt es sowohl Friedfisch als auch Raubfisch. Habe gestern beim Spinnfischen einen richtig grossen Karpfen dort gesehen. Natürlich Sitzen dort viele Angler aber es ist genug Platz und man rückt niemanden auf die Pelle. In der Gegend um Roermond wird es kaum Plätze geben, wo sonst niemand angelt. Vorallem nicht, wenn diese gut mit dem Auto erreichbar sind

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Virus2k (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gewässer im Kreis um Roermond/Limburg*

Hey Nizzy, danke erst mal!

Also da dürfen schon Angler sein.. so meinte ich das nicht.. Nur halt nicht so überfüllt.
Was für einen Köder (größe, etc.) würdest du fürs Spinnen bei Wessem empfehlen? Ich war wirklich ewig nicht mehr Angeln und bräuchte da auch ein wenig Nachhilfe.
Kannst mir auch "tolle" Plätze nennen, die weiter weg liegen, sofern ich dort mit dem Vispas angeln darf.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist dieser in den ganzen Niederlanden gültig, bis auf "unbekannte" und Vereins Gewässer, oder?


----------



## Wilhelm (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gewässer im Kreis um Roermond/Limburg*

Suche mal Beiträge von Dennis Knoll, der Junge kennt sich wirklich aus.


----------



## Nizzyx (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gewässer im Kreis um Roermond/Limburg*



Virus2k schrieb:


> Hey Nizzy, danke erst mal!
> 
> Also da dürfen schon Angler sein.. so meinte ich das nicht.. Nur halt nicht so überfüllt.
> Was für einen Köder (größe, etc.) würdest du fürs Spinnen bei Wessem empfehlen? Ich war wirklich ewig nicht mehr Angeln und bräuchte da auch ein wenig Nachhilfe.
> ...



Du kannst hier sehen wo du überall mit deinem Vispas angeln darfst: https://www.visplanner.nl/
Das gibt es übrigens auch als App. 

Ich fische Hauptsächlich auf Barsch und benutze dafür 2,5 bis 4 inch Gummis am C- oder T-Rig. Mit dem 2,5er Gummi fängst du natürlich auch viele kleinere Barsche. Mit etwas größeren Gummis fange ich meistens weniger, dafür aber größere Fische.
Zander habe ich dort auch schon auf 4inch Gummis gefangen.
Hecht gibt es auch, habe ich aber nicht gezielt beangelt. Im September wurde ein 25er Barsch, den ich im Drill hatte, von einem Hecht kurz vorm Ufer attackiert. Daher kannst du die Hechtköder ruhig eine Nummer größer wählen.

Grundsätzlich findest du überall in der Gegend um Roermond gute Plätze. Der Julianakanal bringt auch Fisch, so wie der Lateralkanal auch.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gewässer im Kreis um Roermond/Limburg*

Grüße dich,

bevor ich ein paar Worte verliere, möchte ich dir dieses Video ans Herz legen, welches ich mit dem Anglerboard letztes Jahr gemacht habe.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8

Dort versuche ich die Regeln ein wenig zu erklären. Aber auch wie man Spots finden kann. Vor allem Google Earth und Streetview sind sehr hilfreiche Hilfsmittel um an Spots zu kommen. Fisch gibt es in den Niederlanden satt. Vor allem die kleineren Gräben außerhalb der "stark frequentierten" Spots beherbergen wahre Schätze an Fische.
Einfach Google Earth öffnen und dann von deiner Region aus etwas abseits nach kleineren Kanälen und Gräben suchen. Meistens sind diese Befahrbar. Ob das so ist, erkennst du leicht mit Google Streetview, welches du aus Google Earth heraus aufrufen kannst.

Die Orte Roermond, Limburg, Wessem, Venlo und c.o. sind allerdings sehr stark befischte Gewässer. Direkt an der Grenze zur NRW sind es die ersten aber auch begehrtesten Gewässer für Deutsche Angler. Hinzu kommt, dass viele Deutsche Angler sich mit den Regeln und Sitten(!) der Niederlande nicht auskennen oder diese ignorieren und viel Fisch entnehmen. Das hat natürlich zu Folge, dass gerade diese Orte stark befischt sind, ein hoher Angeldruck herrscht und die Bestände dieser Gewässer darunter leiden. Wenn man sich im Internet umschaut, dann ist jede zweite Frage (meist von Anfängern) nach Spots aus diesen Regionen. 
Fahre ruhig ein wenig weiter, etwas abseits und nehme dir die "nicht offensichtlichen" Stellen vor. Denn Gewässer und Spots gibt es in den Niederlanden wie Sand am Meer. Da findest du bestimmt schnell etwas und wirst auch deinen Spaß am Wasser haben.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Virus2k (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gewässer im Kreis um Roermond/Limburg*

Danke danke Leute!!
Ich werde mich heute Abend mal an Google Maps setzen und schauen. 
Meine Frage wäre noch, oft zeigt mir die vispas App fast alle Gewässer die eher abseits liegen als hellblau an.. 
Daher war ich bisher eher vorsichtig diesbezüglich.  
 Aber so Gewässer wie du beschrieben hattest, Dennis,  klingen natürlich echt gut.
Werde mir dein Video nach der Arbeit mal angucken!
Lg


----------



## Virus2k (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gewässer im Kreis um Roermond/Limburg*

Top Video, Dennis, sehr vieles wirklich gut erklärt. Danke!

Ich hätte noch ein paar kleinere Fragen.
Mit welcher Hakengröße angelt ihr an den kanälen auf zb hecht, zander und barsche. Angelt ihr dort auch Friedfische, bzw beißen die auch?

Lg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gewässer im Kreis um Roermond/Limburg*



Virus2k schrieb:


> Mit welcher Hakengröße angelt ihr an den kanälen auf zb hecht, zander und barsche.


Jigs in 3/0er größe von 5 - 10g.


----------

